# Tilted Headstock



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this gonna be a problem? Cuz its waay to tilted


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

it doesn't look that bad in the picture. What angle is it set at?


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Is that pine?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> Is that pine?


If I ever seen it ..[YOUTUBE]ECmsQWsFtiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Lowtones said:


> it doesn't look that bad in the picture. What angle is it set at?


 Its on a 25 degree angle 



Hypno Toad said:


> Is that pine?


Yeah it is i thought id play around with other types of wood


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Most steel-string headstocks have an angle of somewhere in the 12-14 degrees range depending on the model. I use 14 for my solid pegheads and 10 degrees for my slotted. I wouldn't recommend using something that is 25. You will probably run into some structural problems and likely won't be happy with how the guitar looks when it is done.

If you are making your own neck blank try and cut it as close to the final angle as possible. Then as you flatten the blank (with a plane or jointer) check your progress often to make sure you are not changing the angle.

Hope that helps.

Josh


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

25 degrees is a very steep angle. Actually about twice what you want .


----------



## Cinnamonxv (Jul 27, 2009)

Kay so what i done i glued another piece of wood on the headstock part so than i can recut the angle :S Would that work?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It will certainly work for the purpose of changing the angle but I'm not sure how the strength will be. That's some pretty soft wood for a neck to begin with.


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

I think Lowtones has a good point which I didn't pick up on earlier. Pine is soft for a neck wood and you could run into warping problems or other issues. I would avoid pine for a neck. However if you are experimenting with different woods and really want to try the pine then you could consider doing a laminated neck. it will be far stronger than the pine blank. 

Josh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think he is just apprenticininin..


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

There are plenty of more stable woods to experiment with. I've used a softwood for a neck before, and it turned out pretty badly; it really deadens the tone and doesn't hold up to abuse and the bolts tore out after a few months. Here's a few harder woods that are seldom used for necks that'd be interesting experiments.

Walnut
Northern Hard Ash
Pear
Mountain Ash
Oak
Birch
Satin Walnut

Just to name a few.


----------

